# My Humble Collection



## love_and_hate (Sep 17, 2005)

This isnt all my make up, just my MAC. I have a lip lacquer and another jar of pigment on the way. But I need more shadows. 








Breakdown of whats there

Pigments
Samples from left to right : Pink Opal, Deep Purple, Crystalled Purple, Violet, Blue Storm, Pink Pearl, Crystalled Green and Golden Olive
Full size : Rose, White Gold and RR Blue

Eyeshadows 
Electric Eel
Lil'Lily

Lip Products 
Top to Bottom : Summerfete TLC, Cyber Lipstick, Darkside Lipstick and Spring Bean Lustreglass

Other 
Saucepot Glitter Liner
Studio Finish in NC 20


Thats it!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Sep 17, 2005)

Nice collection.


----------



## iluvtinkerbell23 (Sep 20, 2005)

how do you get pigment samples? are they all from ebay? i recently went into my MAC counter at macy's and asked for samples and they said they didn't have any...


----------



## PrimpinKitty (Sep 20, 2005)

They should *make* samples for you, unless they ran outta containers.  At my counter, they're pretty generous =) possibly because i'm a regular ..hehe


----------



## love_and_hate (Sep 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iluvtinkerbell23* 
_how do you get pigment samples? are they all from ebay? i recently went into my MAC counter at macy's and asked for samples and they said they didn't have any..._

 
I actually bought them off the livejournal community, Macsaleswap, as well as some of my lovely friends giving them to me. 
I've never gotten samples at a counter because I'm too afraid to ask for them, lol. Even though almost every time I go, I spend a shitload, lol.


Kali


----------



## Tira-Misu (Sep 25, 2005)

very nice collection.


----------



## lily (Sep 25, 2005)

can i ask about the green lipgloss? what do u use it for does it give sparkle or what ?


----------



## user3 (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice pigment collection!

 I love springbean!


----------



## love_and_hate (Sep 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lily* 
_can i ask about the green lipgloss? what do u use it for does it give sparkle or what ?_

 
It gives a really nice golden sort of sheen to the lips. Very shimmery, but not glittery. It really doesnt look green at all unless you REALLY pile it on, and my lips arent overly pigmented.
I'm not gonna lie though, I bought it caz it was bright green 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Still turned out looking wonderful

Kali


----------



## Luxurious (Oct 1, 2005)

nice.


----------



## breathless (Oct 4, 2005)

i'm jealous of your spring bean! i want it soo bad!


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 13, 2006)

very nice collection.


----------

